# MOB



## sometimesfisher (Oct 3, 2011)

Any recent reports on Quintana beaches? Is the Brazos swollen? How's SLP?

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## goinpostal3 (Jul 2, 2004)

Been wondering the same thing. 
Hopefully someone has some updates.


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

Nfamob!
Been Running muddy for a while now.

https://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=hgx&gage=wcbt2&prob_type=stage&source=hydrograph

WOHOO:rybka:

*TODAY* Southeast winds 5 to 10 knots. Seas 2 to 4 feet. *TONIGHT* Southeast winds 5 to 10 knots becoming south after midnight. Seas 2 to 3 feet. *FRIDAY* Southeast winds around 5 knots. Seas 2 feet. *FRIDAY NIGHT* South winds 5 to 10 knots becoming southwest after midnight. Seas 1 to 2 feet. *SATURDAY* Northwest winds 5 to 10 knots becoming southeast in the afternoon. Seas 1 to 2 feet. A chance of showers and thunderstorms. *SATURDAY NIGHT* Southeast winds 5 to 10 knots. Seas 1 foot. A slight chance of showers and thunderstorms. *SUNDAY* Northeast winds around 5 knots becoming southeast in the afternoon. Seas 1 foot. A chance of showers and thunderstorms.

I might get to break away Fri. am still sporty.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

The Brazos has been at the top of the banks for months. We need a couple months without rain.


----------



## Rburcaw (Jul 13, 2014)

I’m sitting in my beach house just past access 5 and it’s still nasty out there. Not many fisherman and the ones that are here aren’t catching anything. I’m beginning to think we are really in a “dead zone”!


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

Went down to Bryan beach on 6/28 whole beach from river to jetty was yohoo colored. Closer to jetty water a little better. At this time can't really get to MOB unless you go in back of dunes not sure legality of that. Beach front eroded away near mouth, water to the dunes. Caught couple of undersized red and black drum and 4 whitting with fresh dead closer toward jetty.


----------



## sometimesfisher (Oct 3, 2011)

**** that's disappointing to hear. But appreciate the report nonetheless.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------

